# looking for custom MCPCB manufacturer in USA



## Moddoo (Dec 22, 2009)

I need to have some custom MCPCBs made.

Can anyone help me find a shop in the USA?

It seems that everything google has to offer is in china or taiwan,

Thanks

EDIT:
found The Bergquist Company

Any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Dec 23, 2009)

The biggest plus you'll have with Bergquist is that you can drive to the company and discuss your designs with their people in person. I'm looking at getting some Nichia and SSC PCB's from them myself.


----------



## RobEU (Dec 25, 2009)

I got some Bergq samples - very high quality stuff. Recommended. This is their HPL:

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/201/img0049y.jpg


----------



## Torque1st (Dec 25, 2009)

Google brought up many just by adding the word "Minnesota".

This is the first one in Denver:
http://www.4pcb.com/

You can look up the rest yourself.


----------

